# This wil hurt you.



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

FYI only.

I hooked up my Fluke 867 to the output of the induction driver.

It's 150V at 250khz.

That about knock you on your ass huh?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

id say that might tingle a bit


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's the readings on a different style bulb.


1Mhz at 10V.

























:thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Any Hertz at 150 volts would hert!


----------

